# Where'd the buttons go?



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 9, 2010)

First, forgive my lack of technical expertise.  Second, where did the buttons go?  The line of them acorss the mid-top of the page, regardless of where you were, that linked to everything (forums, blogs, news, etc).

I have the front news page bookmarked but without the buttons, I had a hard time finding how to get to the forums.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 9, 2010)

i can see the buttons (the ones for forum jump, my profile settings, etc).

what browser are you using?  and have you tried (presuming you are on windows) holding down shift and pressing the reload button to force a hard reload without using cache?
(on mac i believe it's the apple button instead of the shift button... something like that).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 9, 2010)

The buttons went poof right after the big front page ads went poof.  I'm using Internet Explorer...um...yeah, the most recent one, I think.


----------



## Rabulias (Jun 9, 2010)

The monkey's not crazy; some buttons are missing for me, too.

I can see Older News, newsletter, Subscribers Content, WotBS, Space Fight!, Search, and Send a Scoop!

I am using IE 8 on Windows XP.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rabulias said:


> The monkey's not crazy




Monkeys are all crazy, doubly-so for being a self-proclaimed crazy_monkey.



Having said that, I am using firefox (v3.6.3 on XP) and not having problems seeing the buttons.

Anyone have multiple browsers accessible from the same computer and able to try it and see?


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 9, 2010)

Firefox 3.5.9 on Vista here. I see the line of buttons including WotBs and Space Fight but not the Forums, Blog etc buttons. Also, I can see which of my friends are currently on, but aside from their names, the usual PM and X ('defriend') links have gone. Oh, and the big banner ad at the top right of the whole page and the contents of the 'Vist our Sponsors' panel are missing.

EDIT: just tried it with IE 7.0.6002.18005 and the same stuff is missing

EDIT2: Bloody IE - all I did was check the site, and next thing my firewall is nagging away saying Google is trying to download and install something or other. Got POed with it and rebooted - still the same.

Weem's screenshots look like mine *except* I'm not getting the banner ad


----------



## weem (Jun 9, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> ....I see the line of buttons including WotBs and Space Fight but not the Forums, Blog etc buttons....




Indeed...


----------



## Pseudonym (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm using Chrome 5.0.735.70, running Ubuntu 10.04. Missing buttons for me as well.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 9, 2010)

That's because I've removed them temporarily while I work on cleaning up some of the clutter.


----------



## weem (Jun 9, 2010)

Morrus said:


> That's because I've removed them temporarily while I work on cleaning up some of the clutter.




Very cool!


----------



## jeffh (Jun 10, 2010)

This leaves no easy, obvious way to get from the front page to the forums. (There are plenty of Rube Goldberg-ish, not so obvious ways, but some form of link that just says "Forums" is, IMO, pretty essential.)

Also, Weem, is there any way to put that image in an sblock or something? It's forcing a horizontal scrollbar on my machine.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2010)

jeffh said:


> This leaves no easy, obvious way to get from the front page to the forums. (There are plenty of Rube Goldberg-ish, not so obvious ways, but some form of link that just says "Forums" is, IMO, pretty essential.)




This clearly requires one of my patented Morrus' Detailed Instruction Manual posts!  I do enjoy making them!


----------



## Wycen (Jun 10, 2010)

I "clicked there" but due to my screen resolution the Non Game forums were not displayed, cut off in the ether.

After changing my screen resolution in order to find the meta forum I then realized the "Forum" linked to the good old fashioned up to down list of all the forums I'm used to.

Of course, Morrus said he's working on stuff so he removed them, so I'm just posting to have a link in my history to navigate back to later.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 10, 2010)

I am glad I wasn't the only one missing the buttons. I also completely missed the Messageboards link Morrus pointed out. Wow, it's amazing how my eye completely missed that for the color photograph further down.


----------



## darjr (Jun 10, 2010)

If you click on the world 'Forum' it'll take you to the main forum page so you can get to the other subforums from there.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 10, 2010)

Morrus said:


> This clearly requires one of my patented Morrus' Detailed Instruction Manual posts!  I do enjoy making them!



Missed that - and I am slightly less embarrassed about this than I would otherwise be since someone else apparently did too. It's certainly not as prominent as we have become accustomed to.

No biggie, of course, given that the change is temporary and presumably for a good reason.


----------



## Merkuri (Jun 10, 2010)

Would it make more sense to put the "Messageboards" link all the way to the left so that people won't have to scroll (or won't have to scroll as much) to get to all of the forums in that dropdown?

Plus, people read from left to right, so the most important links should probably be at the left.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 11, 2010)

I see what you see....




Rabulias said:


> The monkey's not crazy; some buttons are missing for me, too.
> 
> I can see Older News, newsletter, Subscribers Content, WotBS, Space Fight!, Search, and Send a Scoop!
> 
> I am using IE 8 on Windows XP.


----------



## Tharian (Jun 12, 2010)

Morrus said:


> This clearly requires one of my patented Morrus' Detailed Instruction Manual posts!  I do enjoy making them!




I think the catch with that is that the Meta section is missing from that link.  When I click on Messageboards and look at the popup list, Meta is missing.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 12, 2010)

Tharian said:


> I think the catch with that is that the Meta section is missing from that link. When I click on Messageboards and look at the popup list, Meta is missing.




Ah, but you can either click "Forums" or you can click the big new shiny colourful enormous icon link in the right column!


----------



## fba827 (Jun 12, 2010)

by the way - if you "subscribe to forums" (not talking about subscribing to thread, but to forums, under forum tools when you're in the specific forum) you can have your own customized forum index right in your account without needing to fidget with other forums that you don't visit frequently.

I find it a great way to keep everything quick and handy and simple to navigate.

Anyway, just thought i'd mention it for those who didn't know since it might help some people.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2010)

I realize you're still working on this, but right now the home page has a lot of horizontal scrolling for me (Vista/FF 3.6.3) when I have the bookmarks tab pinned open (which I usually do, because most web pages still aren't designed for widescreen viewing, even though most monitors have been widescreen for years).


----------



## Morrus (Jun 14, 2010)

drothgery said:


> I realize you're still working on this, but right now the home page has a lot of horizontal scrolling for me (Vista/FF 3.6.3) when I have the bookmarks tab pinned open (which I usually do, because most web pages still aren't designed for widescreen viewing, even though most monitors have been widescreen for years).




What resolution are you using?  As you can see from my screenshot, on my screen it's very empty horizontally.  It's hard to get these things right for everyone!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2010)

How does one find the review section now?  I always used the button and can't find a link to it these days.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Morrus said:


> What resolution are you using?  As you can see from my screenshot, on my screen it's very empty horizontally.  It's hard to get these things right for everyone!




On the main EN World page I also have a horizontal scroll bar in both IE and Firefox on Windows 7.  Screen resolution is 1280x1024.

Once I click through to the forums however, the horizontal scroll bar goes away and the web page shrinks to fit with no sideways scrolling needed.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2010)

Morrus said:


> What resolution are you using?  As you can see from my screenshot, on my screen it's very empty horizontally.  It's hard to get these things right for everyone!




On my home machine, my screen's 1680x1050; My browser window is a few hundred pixels narrower, because I always keep the bookmarks panel open (mostly as a kludge to deal with web sites that look bad on widescreen). My work laptop is 1366x768, and has the same effect (and I don't keep the bookmarks pinned open on my work laptop).

It looks like you're using a 1920x1080 display, which isn't uncommon these days, but it's a lot wider than most people's (pretty much any old 4:3 display, almost any 16:10 display smaller than 24", and almost any 16:9 display smaller than 23.5").


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Once I click through to the forums however, the horizontal scroll bar goes away and the web page shrinks to fit with no sideways scrolling needed.




That's the case for me as well.


----------



## Random Axe (Jun 15, 2010)

I noticed yesterday that the main page has a Messageboards Icon on the far right side, and yesterday it worked fine.  But today it opens the Forums page in a new window?

I hope that's not meant to be a permanent feature (the new-window thing, I mean)?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been reducing image widths; it's _still_ doing it?  Some of 'em are almost pinpricks on my screen now!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I've been reducing image widths; it's _still_ doing it?  Some of 'em are almost pinpricks on my screen now!




It's fine on my work laptop now (though the message boards popup partially scrolls off the right edge), but you probably shouldn't count on having more than 1024 horizontal pixels to work with... which is about half of what your 1080p monitor will give you.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a bit of horizontal scroll bar left, the right pane still not completely on the screen when on the main EN World page.  I have 1280 horizontal pixels on the current laptop I am posting from.  Attaching a screen shot.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 16, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> I have a bit of horizontal scroll bar left, the right pane still not completely on the screen when on the main EN World page. I have 1280 horizontal pixels on the current laptop I am posting from. Attaching a screen shot.




I can't work out why.  Even looking at your screenshot, there's plenty of horizontal empty space which should simlpy be reduced for a narrower screen.


----------

